# How much Carapils is too much?



## Brownsworthy (18/12/16)

Just checking gravity of my last beer and the sample is quite foamy. 
I used 91% briess pale ale, 4.5% Carared, 4.5% carapils(500g) fermented with us05. Was supposed to be a 46L batch though was about 43L in fermenter. 
Just wondering if it could be the carapils that is creating the excess foam as it is more than I've noticed in the past and the most carapils I've used in a batch. When filling the hydrometer tube almost one third of the tube was foam and stuck around for a while.


----------



## MHB (18/12/16)

The recommended rate is 5-10% for foam improvement, with rates up to 40% in low alcohol and some specialty brews.
So no I doubt your 4.5% is over the top.
Personally based on one experience with Briess base malt I would suspect the protein/glucan content of American base malt to be a lot higher than we are used to. Wont be ordering that stuff ever again!.
Mark

Weyermann


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/12/16)

Should have mentioned that it's the first brew I've done with briess pale too.
Can you elaborate on the issues with briess pale ale you experienced with that brew?
Thanks for that Mark.


----------



## MHB (18/12/16)

Didn't do a protein nor a glucan rest, the mash set like a jelly and took hours to lauter (was a 200L batch). Same brew done with BB went no problem, lautered well and gave typical 80% efficiency at knockout, compared to just over 65% for the Briess malt - never again!
Mark


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/12/16)

Sweet thanks again Mark, I did do a protein rest for 20 mins and mash out and it went well.
I will be sure to keep doing it until I'm through this bag.
Cheers mate.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/12/16)

I spoke to a brewer at a local brewery here who decided to go hard with carapils on a mid strength ale once and went up to 20%. He said it didn't make a huge impact on the flavour and also didn't aid in head retention anywhere near what he expected.


----------



## Futur (18/12/16)

Just a word of warning Briess Carapils is not the same as Weyermann Carapils/Carafoam. They are vastly different malts and personally can't be used interchangeably. 

http://thunderdogbrewery.com/2016/04/13/weyermann-carafoam-breiss-carapils/


----------



## MHB (18/12/16)

Thunder Dog Brewing would save himself a lot of time if he learned to read a COA, I suspect the use of rational units confused him - clearly something did.
Mark


----------



## Brownsworthy (18/12/16)

I used Briess pale ale as the base with Weyermann Carapils and Carared.


----------



## Reman (23/12/16)

This brulosophy xbmt had a great section on foam analysis of various malts, alongside the data they collected for carapils impact

http://brulosophy.com/2016/11/28/dextrine-malt-pt-1-the-impact-of-carapils-on-various-beer-characteristics-exbeeriment-results/


----------

